# Deputy George Griffin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Community Mourns Sheriff's Deputy 

Searcy, AR - The law enforcement community is mourning the loss of one of its own Tuesday. Deputy George Griffin died Tuesday morning after he was injured during an accident last Friday. 

According to those Channel Seven spoke to, it’s been a sad day for the police community and the community at large. Many remember the deputy described as a big man with an even bigger heart. 

A yellow ribbon and a wreath at Booth and Main Streets mark the place where 48-year-old Deputy George Griffin collided with a vehicle driven by Teresa Curtis. It’s a frequently traveled intersection by White County sheriff deputies and a few feet away from a place that was also quite familiar, A.C. Stores. 

(Nysha Whorton, clerk)" We get a lot of officers in and out of this store all the time. It's one of our busiest stores in Searcy, and I do feel it's a great loss to our community." 

Griffin was en route to help another officer when the collision that left him comatose four days occurred. Sadly, he died Tuesday morning. The tragedy’s being felt in nearby Kensett. 

(Chief Charles Yaerger, Kensett) "We were very close. It's a great loss to the community, great loss to the White County Sheriff's office, I'm sure and of course, a great loss to us personally, even though he didn't work here. " 

Griffin worked for the Kensett and Judsonia police departments prior to his two-year tenure with the White County Sheriff's Office. Meanwhile, the other driver is listed in fair condition.


----------

